

Ask HN: Did something major change in the Apple App Store algorithm today? - Pablo1856

Our app jumped a lot in ranking today, and the entire lineup of apps around us seems to have changed.<p>Did anyone else notice a change in their app store rankings (on mobile)?
======
papas
Yes, we had a sudden drop in rankings like it went off a cliff and we saw the
same thing for many of our competitors replaced by much less known apps that
had keyword in title.

------
zoloff
Yes, seems like they went back to giving paid apps a bit more weight again.

